# worried about Stanley



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm getting really worried now he keeps coughing and sneezing but doesn't sound respy or anything when I hold him close to my ears. He seems disorientated and reluctant to come out, I had to keep my hand in his cage, he just held onto it with his little paws. His eyes are . . I don't know how to describe it, cloudy? He has no tumours that I can feel (believe me I check daily as my record with tumours and mice isn't good) but hes really scaring me. When I did get him out he made an effort to run up my sleeve, cough and shake, then run down to my hand again, for the process to be repeated. 
I havent called the vet yet as I am waiting to be paid later this week (its £23.50 for them to just look at him so. . ) I know I'll ask for a 14 day course of baytril for the cough and sneezing, but the other symptoms I dont have a clue for. Im really worried that he has a PT tumour or something nasty like that after my run in with tumours over the past few months

Pasted from another forum I posted on. Help please?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

The cloudy eyes sound like he has cataracts or is blind. You definitely need a vet for the other problems, as without seeing him we can't diagnose him and it does sound fairly serious.


----------



## Jemma (Mar 11, 2010)

Would your vet let you sort out some kind of payment plan? Mine don't, as a rule, but I'm there so often ( :roll: ) that they're a little more flexible - like letting me pay later, the time I forgot to take my debit card with me.

It'd be better if you could get him seen by a vet asap though. I hope he can stick it out until you can take him but they can go downhill so quickly


----------

